# Can't boot or install Windows 10 from USB



## Cool1mccool (May 13, 2004)

It seems I had a virus, AVG caught it. MY computer then ran slow and wouldnt let me click on anything. After waiting 24 hours, I held the power button down and let it shut off. It now will not boot back up. I get 'unmountable boot error' code. I used another computer and downloaded the Windows 10 repair from windows site. I downloaded it using a USB drive. I booted and told it to boot from the USB. it restarts, the DELL sign comes up. USB lights up and then the screen goes black and light goes off on USB drive. I have tried 2 different 16gb USB drives and neither work..they do the same thing. Please help as I dont want to lose all my pics and such from my hard drive


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

How did you do this please


> . I booted and told it to boot from the USB


If Windows 10 or Windows 8 was originally installed on this computer and if it was 8 and then upgraded to 10, unless you have changed anything it is a UEFI firmware and on the one time boot options menu the choice of usb boot must be the
On the boot menu, under UEFI boot, select your media type - the one listed under the UEFI boot device

Have you not previously made your Dell recovery media as recommended
Also please confirm the site from which you downloaded the Windows 10 by providing the link


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

If that does not work please see this

Creating a bootable Windows 8.1 or 10 DVD or USB stick with Media Creation Tool
on this link
https://www.winhelp.us/non-destructive-reinstall-of-windows-8-and-8-1.html#media
and create the USB drive as recommended under the heading using Rufus
as here
Because there have been many cases where USB drives created by this tool are not actually bootable, I strongly recommend creating the ISO image instead. You can always use the wonderful and free Rufus utility for creating bootable USB drives from ISO images later. This tool has never failed me in making a flash drive to boot properly.


----------



## Cool1mccool (May 13, 2004)

I used my son's computer to make a back up as I never made one from mine.. never thought to.. and then from www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10/
I am enclosing what I see when I click F12 when booting


----------



## Cool1mccool (May 13, 2004)

I forgot to add, it was originally a windows 8 and I upgraded to 10. Are you suggesting I download 8 and install that?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

NO
I am saying that unless you changed it boot mode is UEFI
If it will let you select UEFI on your last image and as boot select Windows boot manager
WITHOUT USB in
If that will not boot and produces unmountable boot volume message the power off insert usb and select EFI USB

If that will not work change boot mode setting to UEFI and try again
On image that is change boot mode setting

If that does not work go back to details I sent and remake USB

Your Windows cannot boot in legacy mode if 8 was the preinstalled system when you bought the computer
Legacy mode is MBR and Windows 8 or 10 preinstalled is UEFI mode and that can only boot from the FAT partition shown as widows boot manager.


----------



## Cool1mccool (May 13, 2004)

Should I change it to secure boot on or off?


----------



## Cool1mccool (May 13, 2004)

I tried off and on and it wont boot from either so I am going to do the ISO as you suggested..thanks for all your help. I will post when that is complete


----------



## Cool1mccool (May 13, 2004)

I downloaded the ISO, then used Rufus to make a bootable usb stick and now the USB doesnt even show up when I go to boot menu at start up. Any ideas?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Secure boot OFF
Have you set on Rufus
_GPT partition scheme for UEFI computer_


----------



## Cool1mccool (May 13, 2004)

Ok so I made a new USB drive with the exact settings you told me. Took it to my computer and set boot to that USB and it goes to the start up where it says Dell and a little circle goes around for a second, the usb lights up and then screen goes blank and no light on USB and i have let it sit for an hour and nothing.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

On your image that you sent the boot mode is set to legacy
As I previously explained on Windows 8 and now 10 after you upgraded the boot mode is UEFI as that is how Windows 8 is pre installed on UEFI firmware and with GPT partitioning on the hard drive
That is why your boot to Windows is Windows Boot Manager and the boot on USB is the EFI Lexar USB flash drive

Have you at any stage altered settings in the firmware or reinstalled Windows 10 in legacy mode

Also on what computer did you download the Windows 10 ISO and make the USB flash drive - what was the OS on that computer

WHAT make are the usb flash drives and have you followed the RUFUS procedure
Rufus is also a standalone utility, meaning that installation isn't required, just download, double-click the executable file, and you're ready to go:


Once you have Rufus open, the first thing you have to do is to choose from *Device* the USB you want to use to copy the Windows 10 installation files.

Then select *GPT partition scheme for UEFI*, leave the "File system" and "Cluster size" on the default settings, and remember to enter a label for the drive.

Make sure that *Create a bootable disk using* is checked and *ISO Image* is selected from the drop-down menu.

Next click the drive icon and open the Windows 10 ISO file you want to write to the USB drive, and click *Start* to finish.


----------



## Cool1mccool (May 13, 2004)




----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

see my last please
It is either the flash drive, here have been problems with some drives
Rufus particularly mentions problems with Lexar jump drives
OR it is the computer used to create it as the same problem is experienced both on the Microsoft tool and Rufus
Will the usb boot the computer on which it was created


----------



## Cool1mccool (May 13, 2004)

I am using a brand new HP spectre x360 with windows 10 os. It does not have a CD drive or Id try that. When I plug the USB into this computer, the file comes up but it does not try to boot. I used Rufus using the exact settings as you said. Maybe I will use another USB I have a few.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

YOUR setting are wrong ON Rufus look at your screenshot and then follow THIS
http://www.windowscentral.com/how-create-windows-10-usb-installation

see image for Rufus setup and follow that and as per post 12

also see this
https://rufus.akeo.ie/


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Another guide for you and although it is listed for 8 the procedure is the same
https://www.eightforums.com/tutorials/15458-uefi-bootable-usb-flash-drive-create-windows.html


----------



## Cool1mccool (May 13, 2004)

I set the settings exactly as you said to on rufus. I have to go dig some drives out of a box in the garage and will try it again. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## bobcat5536 (Jun 29, 2015)

I'm not sure this will help anything with your problem or not, but with my Dell, when I can't boot to any media, I unplug all USB devices ( Printers, Drives, Everything ). After that, unplug the power cord from the computer and then while timing it, hold the on/off switch down for 60 seconds. Plug in power cord and reconnect USB devices and then retry to boot to your USB. This fix works for me. Try it and see, can't hurt giving it a try.


----------



## Cool1mccool (May 13, 2004)

I have the same settings as Rufus says to have and it still won't boot. I'm going to go look again.. can't find my other drives


----------



## Cool1mccool (May 13, 2004)

bobcat5536 said:


> I'm not sure this will help anything with your problem or not, but with my Dell, when I can't boot to any media, I unplug all USB devices ( Printers, Drives, Everything ). After that, unplug the power cord from the computer and then while timing it, hold the on/off switch down for 60 seconds. Plug in power cord and reconnect USB devices and then retry to boot to your USB. This fix works for me. Try it and see, can't hurt giving it a try.


I tried this and it didn't work either... I was hoping. Thanks for trying!!


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

How many usb ports are there on the computer
and are some usb 3.0 ports

Try all usb ports


----------



## Cool1mccool (May 13, 2004)

this is what it says on Dell: 
USB Controllers
Intel(R) 7 Series/C216 Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller - 1E2D
Intel(R) 7 Series/C216 Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller - 1E26
Intel(R) USB 3.0 eXtensible Host Controller - 0100 (Microsoft)


----------



## Cool1mccool (May 13, 2004)

I made a new USB drive from rufus on a sandisk 32 gb drive and it doesnt work on any of my ports and when I attach it to THIS brand new computer it doesnt try to boot either. It just brings up the folder that has the files from the ISO in it


----------



## Cool1mccool (May 13, 2004)

ok.. DUMB question. When I am in the boot menu.. I just click on USB and hit return right? I dont have to make it first on the list (i remember doing this years ago)


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I do not quite understand what you mean
you insert the USB pen
as the screen on your image is one time boot option - not on reboot
you follow the directions on the image you sent you use the up or down arrow to select usb and press enter

When you make this USB you are following this procedure I presume

Next click the drive icon and open the Windows 10 ISO file you want to write to the USB drive, and click *Start* to finish.
and not just copying the ISO to the USB.


----------



## Cool1mccool (May 13, 2004)

I wanted to make sure I just click the USB and hit enter.. as I was doing. I also used rufus to make a USB back up from ISO like you had said with all the correct settings. I also tried the command prompt making my own bootable disk using this procedure https://mspoweruser.com/how-to-create-a-bootable-usb-drive-for-windows-10/
This didnt work either. the Dell logo comes up and the little time circle thing and then it goes to a blank screen and stays. Nothing happens. Im at a total loss


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. What is the full model details of the Dell including service tag number

2. When you boot without the usb in choosing the Windows Boot Manager on UEFI do you still receive the unmountable boot volume


----------



## Cool1mccool (May 13, 2004)

My computer is a Dell Inspiron 3721
Service Tag DZ8SDW1
Express Service Code 30429247825
Computer Model Inspiron 3721
BIOS Vendor Dell Inc.
BIOS Version A12
BIOS Date 10/25/2013
OS Version Microsoft Windows 8.1

When I do not insert anything I get the Dell logo then it turns blue and a unhappy face says unmountable boot volume


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

You have a few ways to proceed
1. Although you cannot make it on the other computer - as it does not have a dvd drive - one way is to use a friends or neighbours computer and make yourself the windows 10 DVD. It is likely we will get a boot from that and then maybe correct the error using the cmd prompt in the recovery procedure from the DVD

2. Refer to your manual
http://downloads.dell.com/manuals/a...top/inspiron-17-3721_owner's manual_en-us.pdf
page 20 and take out the hard drive - obtain a usb enclosure and connect the hard drive to another computer - then you will be able to access that and copy your personal data - at least then that is secure

It is also JUST possible that disconnecting the hard drive MAY just correct the error. when reconnected it MAYBE that the system will then boot, but that is only a slight chance

If you decide to proceed with this START with - disconnect power, remove battery, hold down power button for a full 20 seconds.
BEFORE removing hard drive connect AC power only and try again see what you get this time
If still unmountable boot volume, try disconnecting and reconnecting hard drive and then reconnect AC power and try again

If still no good you may wish to consider the importance of your personal data and proceed with connection of hard drive in usb enclosure to secure your data

3. The usual causes of unmountable boot volume are corruption of the boot configuration data, changing settings in the firmware - BIOS and occasionally windows updates together with the use of third party software. It can also be caused by a failure of updates when the laptop battery power fails during the update procedure.

4. The dell recovery procedure even if it would work will not assist you as it will simply return the laptop to windows 8 the factory image when the laptop was first sold

Depending on how that Dell was setup and with a little luck it may be worthwhile trying this
While holding down the *SHIFT* key, repeatedly and quickly tap the *F8* key during the booting process. This will take you into the Recovery Mode menu before the operating system begins to load

If you do get to a recovery screen try a system restore point however getting to that screen may not be possible on 10 and it is worthwhile entering BIOS setup and disabling fast boot
This is an example but not for a Dell
https://www.tenforums.com/tutorials...le-uefi-firmware-settings-windows-8-10-a.html

The bottom line is that without being able to get a boot from a Windows 10 install media and use the recovery functions we are going no further except as I have outlined above


----------



## Cool1mccool (May 13, 2004)

Well I decided that further messing around might lessen the chance of me retrieving my information from the hard drive so I went ahead and ordered a new computer and I am going to go look for a hard drive enclosure today. I had done the procedure of taking the hard drive out and cleaning all in there and reinstalling it a couple days ago with no luck. THANK YOU so very much for all your time and effort. I will be backing up all my information online from now on... lesson learned here. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

my advice for what it is worth is to create an image on an external drive
That together with your File History backup cannot fail
Whether or not you support that with an online backup is of course your decision

What you also need is the windows 10 recovery tool on a flash pen


----------



## Cool1mccool (May 13, 2004)

I have an external HD and for some reason I didn't back up. I just didn't think about it. When I get my computer, it will have windows 10 pro so I will make a back up then. Thank you so very much for your help. I will write about what happens when I get an enclosure. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheers
Just sorry I could not make progress for you
I have had some successes with putting right unmountable boot volume but as I said without even access to the cmd prompt it is a no go
If you need any help when you want to create the recovery drive and the image please just post


----------



## Cool1mccool (May 13, 2004)

You went above and beyond to help me... I can't thank you enough for that. My new computer has a recovery partition on it, should I still make a recovery disk? Mine also has a rw dvd drive.. so I can make a disk if need be. THANK YOU so very much again 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I was pleased to try and help
It was good to work with you
What you have to remember is that if you cannot access the drive for some reason then you cannot access the recovery partition
Also and perhaps more importantly depending on how it is setup that recovery partition is taking you back to how things were NOW in other words at the time the computer was setup for sale.

If it were me I would go with an image of the computer when it is setup how you want it and with all your apps and programs installed and all your personal data. Then restoring to that image is restoring to how you want it

Also of course to be considered, although unlikely if the drive fails, the recovery partition on the drive fails as well

I would so the following
1. Make the recovery drive on a usb - whether or not you include the recovery partition on that USB is your decision
See here
https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...stalling/58df9c7d-84de-4652-9952-8bac34abc6c5

and here
https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb...3a5-a286-9e98f886d490/create-a-recovery-drive

2. Make an image of the drive on an external hard drive and re-make the image ONLY when there are significant changes, as the update of the image in relation to your personal data is achieved after restoring the image, either from a simple backup of data eg a copy and paste or by File history.
I use the image procedure from Microsoft and I also maintain an image from Easeus on another external drive. However my computer is a triple boot with three internal drives, so you may not wish to go with two separate images of course.
Some people like Macrium for their image.
Obviously the choice is yours. Both of those are free. Others like Acronis I have always found it unnecessarily complicated.

See this for images
https://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/5495-system-image-create-windows-10-a.html
and

https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...ndows-10/84fa6683-e3ac-4e93-9139-368af9267869

3. As I said you now need only to support your image with the ability to restore changes since the image date.
I use a simple copy and paste to my external drive but you can also use file history. Be aware that it only backs up as standard the items in your user folder and OneDrive if you are using it.

http://www.techrepublic.com/article...-with-windows-10s-enhanced-file-history-tool/

I do not have file history running I simply run it as I wish see option 2. Generally I use as said a simple copy and paste to my external drive
https://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/55671-file-history-back-up-files-folders-windows-10-a.html

4. Finally the acid test is this - Will your created procedure work when necessary. You will not be the first person to find that it will not and you most certainly would not be the last.

5. The only other pre caution I take is to keep the Windows 10 install disc
The one downloaded is always the latest and you cannot use the earlier version to repair a later version. That does not apply to standard updates but to a update offering a new version of 10 - such as the last anniversary update
http://www.howtogeek.com/236195/how-to-find-out-which-build-and-version-of-windows-10-you-have/

and to go back a few paragraphs - that would certainly be the occasion to make a new system image

6. IF you have any questions please do not hesitate to ask

Regards and best wishes for 2017


----------



## Cool1mccool (May 13, 2004)

That makes a lot of sense. I didn't think about making a disk with the latest version. Heck I didn't even make one of windows 10 after upgrading lol. I am so glad to have all this information that I can come back to after I get my new computer. You can't even imagine the appreciation I have for you for all the time you took to help me. Happy 2017!!!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheers


----------

